# Turbo oil feed off side of head? (ABA head)



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

I'm doing a 1.8/Crossflow hybrid, and just curious if there is any reason why not to feed the turbo off the side of the head? 

I've been reading a lot of people saying "top of oil filter housing". Which normally makes perfect sense, remove the plug thread in the adapter and go. But is there any reason why not to use the side of the head? I ask because I'm already set up to do so with the G60 feed line T-adapter threaded into the side of the head, and an -AN fitting threaded into that.


----------



## sdezego (Apr 23, 2004)

You typically want Higher pressure, higher flow (up to the Turbo Feed Restrictor). Correctly speaking, more volume. The Head is lower pressure than the top pf the OFH and the G60 line is far too restrictive. It is close to a meter long of a very small orifice line (.030" iirc).

I would run off of the OFH with a larger line (i.e. steel braided Motorcycle Brake line with Banjo at one end and flare at the other (or something similar), to the restrictor on the Turbo. On my first Turbo setup, I ran regular flared hard brake line (using adapters) from the OFH to the Turbo Restrictor and it worked great with over 100k miles logged.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

Yeah I keep reading to use OFH, and not side of head. 

I was set up to do this. I wasn't going to use the G60 feed line, just the location where it pulls from.









But I just went out and made up this line instead. Does it matter where off the filter housing I'm pulling from?


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Nope, where you have it is fine.


----------



## rodperformance (Oct 9, 2010)

*perfect mate*

hi Joe! that's the spot, because the side port on the head doesn't have enough pressure, starving the charger from lack of oil. Nice set up by the way,mine looks like crap but that's all I can do with the budget in hand. Later on I will make it more sight worthy. Take care mate.


----------



## InlinePerformance (Oct 25, 2008)

*Hmmmm*

I have literally done dozens of aba turbo set ups (all journal bearing turbos) and always just used the port on the side of the head and made nice 3/16 brake line oil feeds to the turbo. My wife and I have had ours for five years now-daily drive. And no one else has ever had a problem either. A good -4line off the head with no restrictor to a journal bearing would work-or use the brake line-it bends nice and tight and is super cheap.-advanceautoparts even has a fitting to concert the head fitting to 3/16 so its easy.


----------

